# Das etwas andere Standbild in WoW



## Undeadmaster (6. Mai 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen,

ich bin seit tagen/wochen nur hinter einem fehler hinterher und ich hab mittlerweile keinen schimmer mehr was ich machen soll. Ich erklär euch mal mein anliegen:
Vorwort:
- Meine Frau und ich haben die selben Pc komponente [attachment=11887:übersicht.txt]. Wir beide nutzen Windows 7 Sp1 Ultimate. Treiber auf den neusten Stand.
- Bei meiner Frau am Rechner ist es so sie erhält zwischen durch immer Standbilder der damit eliminiert werden kann, wenn sie kurz auf den desktop switcht und wieder ins spiel zurück. Eine genaue Uhrzeit ist nicht ermittelbar wan diese auftreten. 

Bisher ausprobiert:
- Windows neu aufgesetzt, treiber stetig up to date gehalten, verschiedene Benchmarks bei verschiedenen Komponenten ausprobiert (MemTest etc.) keine resultate/fehler. WoW neuinstalliert/Addons gelöscht
- Ram getauscht, Grafikkarte getauscht, festplatte getauscht S-ATA/IDE -> IDE/SSD -> SSD/S-ATA, Mainboard samt chipsatz getauscht usw. usw. 

Mittlerweile in 5 anderen Spielen getestet da bekommt sie kein Standbild nur in WoW. Tech. Supp. von Blizzard meint es liegt an der Hardware doch bei mir läuft es einwandfrei mit selber Hardware ... und ich habe alles getauscht und bei mir geht es ... 
So was kann ich hier noch tun? bzw. kann es evtl an den Ports liegen die evtl duch irgend ein Programm gespeert wird und dan wieder geöffnet wird? hmm die frage ist dan nur warum ein Standbild und kein Disconect.

Evtl. kann mir hier einer von euch helfen.

Grüße


----------



## Palimbula (6. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr beide auch über denselben DSL-Anschluss und zur selben Zeit spielt. Wieviel Bandbreite habt ihr insgesamt zur Verfügung? Was für einen Router setzt ihr ein? Meine Vermutungen tendieren derzeit in Richtung eines Latenzproblems. Hast du mal geschaut ob bei deinem PC erhöhter Traffic verursacht wird wenn bei dem PC deiner Frau ein Standbild auftritt?


----------



## Undeadmaster (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Palimbula,

Ja wir spielen über den selben Anschluss

Router: FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170
Bandbreite: 16.000 bei 1&1 (15.4XX kommen an)

Zum thema traffic:
- Nein kein hoher traffic verbrauch, dass Standbild kommt auch wenn mein Pc aus ist und bei meiner Frau greift nur WoW aufs Inet zu, Windows updates etc. hab ich schon überprüft und zu test zwecken alle automatischen updates sämtlicher Software ausgeschaltet. Also kann es doch kein Latenz einbruch oder dergleichen sein wenn sie die volle Bandbreite allein nutzen kann :-/. 

Hmm aber du bringst mich da grad auf eine Idee *kopf auf tisch knall* mal schnell die Firmware der fritzbox aktualisieren. Nur erklärt sich das dan immer noch nicht warum ich diesen "fehler" nicht habe. Naja erstmal schnell gucken obs eine neue firmware gibt.

&#8364;: Aktuell installierte Firmware-Version: 29.04.80 gibt keine neure :-/

grüße


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hat deine Frau ein Antivirus Programm drauf, das nen Standbild verursacht beim Laden im Hintergrund o.ä.?

Das ist das einzige was mir da noch zu einfällt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Was für einen Router setzt ihr ein? Meine Vermutungen tendieren derzeit in Richtung eines Latenzproblems.


latenzprobleme erzeugen in wow keine grafischen standbilder...


@te, da die rechner identsch sind, tauscht doch mal grafikkarte/cpu/ram aus bei den beiden. nacheinander und guck ob das problem dann zu dir kommt


----------



## eMJay (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Rechner wirklich identisch sind kannst du einfach mal die Festplatten tauschen. 
D.h. Du gehst an den Rechner deiner Frau aber mit deiner Festplatte. 
So kann man software Fehler ausschliessen.


----------



## Undeadmaster (6. Mai 2011)

ok glaube hatte mich oben nicht ganz genau ausgedrückt, es ist alles identisch wir beide benutzen F-secure als Antiviren programm, das ist ne gute idee auf die ich selber noch nicht gekommen bin einmal meine platte bei ihr zu benutzen. 
Ich habe sämtliche hardware schon getauscht, nur nie meine system platte bei ihr benutzt. werde heute nicht mehr dazu kommen es auszuprobieren aber morgen.

grüße


----------



## Goyle 2010 (6. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hat deine Frau auch einen vollgebomten Add-On Ordner


----------



## Undeadmaster (9. Mai 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat deine Frau auch einen vollgebomten Add-On Ordner



huhu, 

nein wie ich oben auch schon geschrieben habe, ich hatte es auch ohne addons probiert. So ich habe jetzt mal mein System-Platte bei ihr angeschlossen und gebootet. In WoW habe ich jetzt keine Standbilder mehr ... wenn ich jetzt ihre Platte bei mir anschließe habe ich standbilder. Also entweder ist irgend ne Software schrott oder die Platte (warum ich allerdings bei anderen spielen keine standbilder bekommen raf ich immer noch nicht) ^^ ich werde mal W7 auf ne andere platte installieren und das nochmals testen.

Grüße


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2011)

Interessant dass der Fehler rekonstruierbar ist. Ok bei Nachladerucklern auf die Festplatte zu schließen, ist auch kein Hexenwerk, aber dann weißte ja schonmal woran du bist jetzt.


----------



## Barskalín (9. Mai 2011)

Ich würd einfach mal darauf tippen, dass die Festplatte irgendwo einen Fehler aufweist, der nicht einfach so reparabel ist. Sonst hätte die Neuinstallation schließlich geholfen. Evzl. kannst du eine neue Partition anlegen und dort WoW installieren. Kann klappen...wenn nicht, neue Platte kaufen. ^^


----------



## Palimbula (9. Mai 2011)

Sofern die Festplatte wirklich einen Defekt aufweisen sollte, würde ich die Daten sichern und alsbald eine neue Festplatte kaufen.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Mai 2011)

Hö? Wie soll denn die HDD kaputt sein, wenn sie nach dem Einbau in seinen PC rennt?

Ich würde viel eher tippen, dass das Problem auf dem Board liegen müsste. 

Also wenn das so stimmt:
- bei deiner Frau ruckelt WOW
- bei Dir nicht


HDD getauscht:
- bei deiner Frau ruckelts 
- bei Dir nicht

...haste mal versucht ob Du die HDD bei dem PC deiner Frau nicht an nem anderen SATA Anschluss auf das Board stöpseln kannst?


----------



## Lilith Twilight (9. Mai 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also wenn das so stimmt:
> - bei deiner Frau ruckelt WOW
> - bei Dir nicht
> 
> ...




Nein, er hat die HDD getauscht und in der Konstellation ruckelt es bei ihm und bei seiner Frau nicht, daher denke ich auch das es die Fesplatte ist wenn eine Neuinstallation auf derselbe Platte nichts gebracht hat. Evtl. sieht man das dann ja wenn er wie er schon geschrieben hat mal eine andere Platte benutzt.

Schonmal einen Festplattentest vom Hersteller über die Platte laufen lassen? Evtl. sieht man dann schon den Fehler.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Mai 2011)

Achso..dann bin ich bei 


Undeadmaster schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt mal mein System-Platte bei ihr angeschlossen und gebootet. In WoW habe ich jetzt keine Standbilder mehr ... wenn ich jetzt ihre Platte bei mir anschließe habe ich standbilder.


durcheinandergekommen.Ich hatte da rausgelesen seine Platte liefe bei ihr im Rechner gut und die Platte seiner Frau würde in seinem PC ruckel-WoW erzeugen.


----------

